# Just Curious...do horses have their good days/bad days?



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Here are the best three pieces of advice I have:

1. Change up your routine. Become unpredictable. That way she won't anticipate being groomed.

2. Do it outside of her stall, always. Her stall is her "territory" and her safe haven. And your "bugging" her in it, in her eyes

3. This is probably the most likely - I bet she's getting mad when your grooming her belly. A lot of mares are very sensitive and you need to be extra careful around her belly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi! 

The immediate answer to your question is: yes, horses, just like people, have good days and bad days.

However, your mare suddenly getting aggressive kind of makes some red flags go up. Something could be wrong... Pain is the #1 reason for horses getting aggressive. Does something change on those days?

Also, how long has this been going on? This makes me think that she may be in heat... some mares get really sore and grumpy when they're in heat – their sides get tender and they ache – just like people. Hormones are also a very likely cause.

There are supplements for mares that I think you should try. Since most of my horses have been geldings, and those that were mares didn't have any problems, I've never used one before. But I've read good reviews on Mare Magic, SmartMare Harmony, Mare Plus, Easy Mare, and RelaxHer Blend. I really think that you should give one of these a try, just to try to help her. SmartPak has a great supplement selection, so if you need a place to buy these, there's your place.

Also, horses lick each other when they're lacking something in their diet – most likely salt and minerals; the horse next door should be given a salt or mineral lick.

Hope this helps – Let us know how it goes!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, I think they do have good days and bad days.

My routine is just about like yours, and once, my mare yelled at me.

I guess once in a couple of years isn't to bad.

She was back to normal the next day.

I wouldn't be to worried about it at this point.


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

mselizabeth...yes she does seem to tense up when I work around her belly area, it's very akward that part...she will completely freeze like not even blink an eye just while Im brushing out the belly...once Im done, she relaxes. Also does the same thing when I put the cinch when saddleling her up. Sometimes she moves her head around and bumps my hand with her nose...I tell her no and kinda of brush her off with my elbow (I was told to that by a much older friend of mine that has been working with horses for ages--old cowboy like man) anyways. Once I've cinched her she's fine and dandy.

Mudpie...heat I wouldn't know...what I can say is the pins across from my row about 3 horses down to the left has a hugh stallion...and once I did make the mistake of walking her by (rookie mistake, honest) and she did start to act up...like bossy, and tossing the head up and down...biting at the bit...I was then told later that was not a smart move, and now know better...but because he's somewhat close could that effect her attitude at times?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Then I'd think it has something to do with her heat cycle or hormones. I definitely recommend a supplement for mares.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

kailiejaykiss said:


> mselizabeth...yes she does seem to tense up when I work around her belly area, it's very akward that part...she will completely freeze like not even blink an eye just while Im brushing out the belly...once Im done, she relaxes. Also does the same thing when I put the cinch when saddleling her up. Sometimes she moves her head around and bumps my hand with her nose...I tell her no and kinda of brush her off with my elbow (I was told to that by a much older friend of mine that has been working with horses for ages--old cowboy like man) anyways. Once I've cinched her she's fine and dandy.


Sounds to me like that's part of your problem. I would stay away from her belly as much as possible and be very light with clinching her up. 

Turning her head with her ears pinned sounds like she's just a couple times away from biting. I wouldn't be surprised if she bites. Keep your guard up and be careful. 

I would suspect she is probably in heat too. I would ask your barn owner or someone more experienced to help you identify if she is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

mselizabeth said:


> *Sounds to me like that's part of your problem. I would stay away from her belly as much as possible* and be very light with clinching her up.
> 
> Turning her head with her ears pinned sounds like she's just a couple times away from biting. I wouldn't be surprised if she bites. Keep your guard up and be careful.
> 
> ...


 I would do the opposit of the bolded print. I would rub on her belly brush her belly (maybe with a softer brush at first) if she turns to try and nip you discipline her she does it again give her a swat don't let her get away with that. Just because 'she doesn't like it' doesn't mean she can be a witch. 

I would guess that she might be coming into or in heat from your discription.


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

mselizabeth said:


> Sounds to me like that's part of your problem. I would stay away from her belly as much as possible and be very light with clinching her up.
> 
> Turning her head with her ears pinned sounds like she's just a couple times away from biting. I wouldn't be surprised if she bites. Keep your guard up and be careful.
> 
> ...


Yes I will def ask some of my fellow horse peers at the pins about her being in heat...and I yes once--and only once she has pinned her ears flat as a board and opened her mouth to bite...my husband was saddeling her up...I was going to ask about this in another thread but I think it would be ok to ask here...what are some tips on the "cinching" part because yes I can be light and gentle but I also do want the saddle to stay put...I use a barrel saddle and have been doing barrels with her and breezing her...we do "work" and there's alot of movement...those times I'm light...saddle starts sliding...is there a way or a method or just any advice to a successful cinching up without a horse being nippy??


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> I would do the opposit of the bolded print. I would rub on her belly brush her belly (maybe with a softer brush at first) if she turns to try and nip you discipline her she does it again give her a swat don't let her get away with that. Just because 'she doesn't like it' doesn't mean she can be a witch.
> 
> I would guess that she might be coming into or in heat from your discription.


Discipline...I have read a lot of feed on the threads about how ppl discipline their horses...I just can't come to grips with it...not it a horrible way...just in a "not used to it" kinda way...I guess cause my life has always been dogs, and I wouldn't think of doing it in a physical way...BUT I KNOW dogs, and horses...different...much. But I can totally do it if it is right? It's just hard to even look at it that way...the most I have done is firmly say no...and shrug her off with a shoulder...which has worked. But swat?? explain?? I do need to know these things...so I can firmly set some rules up for "respect" which other than these seldom "fits" and "cinching" I would say she respects me. Any advice and methods on how?


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with BarrelracingArabian. I would not let her push you around. You say she is respecting you but she is not. She still lets you know and bullies you into not touching her or cinching her up. You have to realize that she will bite you, she just hasn't had to yet because you have backed off. And she won't feel bad either. 

Have someone stand at her head when cinching or brushing. If she even flinches, you need to discipline her. Use a rope halter and get her attention. I can tell you that eventually she will bite you and will continue to bully you. And riding with a loose saddle is extremely dangerous, just because you don't want to upset her and tighten the cinch.


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

BaileyJo said:


> I agree with BarrelracingArabian. I would not let her push you around. You say she is respecting you but she is not. She still lets you know and bullies you into not touching her or cinching her up. You have to realize that she will bite you, she just hasn't had to yet because you have backed off. And she won't feel bad either.
> 
> Have someone stand at her head when cinching or brushing. If she even flinches, you need to discipline her. Use a rope halter and get her attention. I can tell you that eventually she will bite you and will continue to bully you. And riding with a loose saddle is extremely dangerous, just because you don't want to upset her and tighten the cinch.


This last time I saddled her...well my husband saddled her...I was inside the pin and she was outside but I had her lead rope...I had a short length on her...just so as he did the cinch...her ears went back but because I held on to her head with a tight grip she couldn't reach over to nip/bite. She did a few switchy of her tail but again couldn't bite...it's kinda like the advice you gave...which worked...can you give me advice on discipling her when she does get away with something...like lets say "she pulls her head up hard" and pulls away from my grip...how do I discpline her for that...methods?


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

a good way to cinch her up would be to do it gradually before you get on. I have a mare who hates to be cinched and this helps a lot. if i were them I wouldnt want to be strapped up as tight as could be all in one go either. When you put her saddle on, leave it pretty loose at first. Not so much that it will slip over, but just enough to stay on when she walks. Then give her a minute, or even walk her around a bit before tightening it up tighter. Then right before you mount make sure its as tight as you want it. If you give her a little breather between tightening it will not bother her nearly as much, if at all.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just don't "cut her in half" when you tighten the cinch. Adjust it slowly and gradually, and if she's bloating, walk her around as you do the cinch up a little at a time. Be gentle and aware of her sensitivity.

Here are two supplements for mares with good ratings. Read the reviews and do some more research, but these are two very affordable, and apparently effective supplements that might work for your girl!

Mare Magic - Horse Calming Supplements from SmartPak Equine

SmartMare™ Harmony - Horse Calming Supplements from SmartPak Equine


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

attackships said:


> a good way to cinch her up would be to do it gradually before you get on. I have a mare who hates to be cinched and this helps a lot. if i were them I wouldnt want to be strapped up as tight as could be all in one go either. When you put her saddle on, leave it pretty loose at first. Not so much that it will slip over, but just enough to stay on when she walks. Then give her a minute, or even walk her around a bit before tightening it up tighter. Then right before you mount make sure its as tight as you want it. If you give her a little breather between tightening it will not bother her nearly as much, if at all.


That does sound like a good idea...I never rush when saddeling her but I never thought to give her breaks where she walks around and stuff...I can see where she could calm down a bit...I will def. do that thanks.


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

mudpie said:


> Just don't "cut her in half" when you tighten the cinch. Adjust it slowly and gradually, and if she's bloating, walk her around as you do the cinch up a little at a time. Be gentle and aware of her sensitivity.
> 
> Here are two supplements for mares with good ratings. Read the reviews and do some more research, but these are two very affordable, and apparently effective supplements that might work for your girl!
> 
> ...


Thanks...I will look into these tonight...whatever I can do to calm her and ease her sensitivity I won't hesistate...I love this girl, lol...and I really want that "feel good" relationship horse and rider need to have and if this will help, I'm allll for it


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

kailiejaykiss said:


> Yes I will def ask some of my fellow horse peers at the pins about her being in heat...and I yes once--and only once she has pinned her ears flat as a board and opened her mouth to bite...my husband was saddeling her up...I was going to ask about this in another thread but I think it would be ok to ask here...what are some tips on the "cinching" part because yes I can be light and gentle but I also do want the saddle to stay put...I use a barrel saddle and have been doing barrels with her and breezing her...we do "work" and there's alot of movement...those times I'm light...saddle starts sliding...is there a way or a method or just any advice to a successful cinching up without a horse being nippy??


I'm gonna guess she probably bloats up when you cinch her. So I would go with what the above poster mentioned. Cinch her, walk around, cinch her, then get on, and maybe cinch her while on her a little more. But make sure you don't make anything to predictable, or she'll know when to bloat and you'll have the same issue.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Um yes!

I would stop feeding her while you groom, grooming is pleasurable enough for allowing them to eat while your leasing with them can lead to issues, she may just not care for you in her space or messing with her while she eats.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Horses are capable of having good and bad days. 

It would help you both out if you could get ground work lessons or attend a ground work clinic. 

Being told to do something to fix a behavior and doing something because you know how to deal with a behavior are extremely different. Horses can tell when you mean it and when you're just doing it.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hmmm also get her checked for torn muscles around her belly area. i have just recentaly been reading about it and it seems that it can cause alot of horses discomfort. i would do the opposite as well~
Originally Posted by *mselizabeth* http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/just-curious-do-horses-have-their-112536/#post1352073
_*Sounds to me like that's part of your problem. I would stay away from her belly as much as possible*_

_just like Barell r arabian said be gentel but work around her belly with her. maybe dont curry comb her their as most horses hate it as it fells awfull. try using a mit or something that brushed the hair in the right direction. also if she goes to bite or kick you growl at her. she is not alowed to do that as it is disrespectful and dangerous. just a low uhhhhh should do the trick _


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with Mudpie, trying out a mare supplement is a _really_ good idea. My mare was doing pretty much the same thing: she was sensitive in her sides, hated being chinched up, and sometimes would buck and "throw fits" when I rode her (especially when she was in heat). I'd been working with my trainer for a long time on this, and finally a fellow boarder recommended a supplement. I was kind of... I don't know... wary about it, but I tried it anyways. MAN, what a DIFFERENCE! After the first month, I could see a HUGE change in my mare, and she calmed way down. You could just _see_ that she felt better, and she was behaving like a perfect angel. I keep her on it all the time (not just when she's in heat) and she does fantastic. I use MareMagic


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

MakeYourMark said:


> I agree with Mudpie, trying out a mare supplement is a _really_ good idea. My mare was doing pretty much the same thing: she was sensitive in her sides, hated being chinched up, and sometimes would buck and "throw fits" when I rode her (especially when she was in heat). I'd been working with my trainer for a long time on this, and finally a fellow boarder recommended a supplement. I was kind of... I don't know... wary about it, but I tried it anyways. MAN, what a DIFFERENCE! After the first month, I could see a HUGE change in my mare, and she calmed way down. You could just _see_ that she felt better, and she was behaving like a perfect angel. I keep her on it all the time (not just when she's in heat) and she does fantastic. I use MareMagic


Good!! I was hoping someone would comment about that...that has tried it! Good to know it's positive feed back...I am one of those that have to read about it inside and out...good way to start...I will look into maremagic...and possible others but def. this one first....Im glad it worked for your mare...My mare hasn't bucked...(I can't say she will never) but so far no...bolted on me without warning...yea...but riding issues...she's pretty good...except for the time I "stupidly" walked her by that stallion...like I said rookie mistake, I know better and wouldn't dare...Thanks everyone...have to go get my children from school 

will keep you updated on the mare magic...or whatever supplement i give her...leaning more towards that for now...thanks again, i appreciate it!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Not that this is always an excuse for bad behavior, but did you consider perhaps your saddle might not fit well? Especially since you say you are sliding around in it? A well fitting saddle should fit well even with a loose cinch. 

Just a thought. It would explain the grumpy/cinchy behavior and the saddle moving around. 

I had a Arab gelding that used to be crabby, cinchy, and would bite. We all just excused it as his disposition, but looking back on it I'm sure his saddle never fit well at all. I was just too young and green at the time to realize it. :-(


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, so I did something new today...
Well first off I went to her around 3:30 ish...First thing I did was NOT feed her but lead her out of her pin...did a few lil circles around the side (that the stallion is not on, lol) and then tied her up--no feed, on the outside of her pin...and went on to grooming her. At first she was a lil hestitant when I tied her...she kept looking at her green bucket (that's where I put her hay...and tugging to go, so in a low voice I growled at her (someone's advice on here) and said no...but it came out more like nuuhhh, lol...anyways, it worked?! She did tend to everynow and then take a look at her bucket but didn't mind the grooming...as for her belly, I took a few ppl's advice on here and touched her gently there just to get her used to it...and with a soft brush I groomed her...she didn't seem to mind, ears went back a few times but not flat back just back...she was fine. So I think I may have found my new way of doing things with her...also I do plan to not quite stick to a routine time I groom her as one person had mention would be a good idea. And as for her saddle not being the right size...it is a perfect size, for my 26th b-day (a few months ago, november) my husband took me to get fitted for a saddle and all new tack...the saddle I got is a billy cook barrel racing half breed 16...which a friend of mine works at the place I bought it from and knows my horse's size and plus the 15 was too small  lol, BUT--I will be getting a longer cinch...so that could very well be the "cinch" problem...the cinch--the white cloth part (the thicker cotton) one is what needs to be bigger...I'm headed to the areana with her tomorrow...thankfully I have a friend with some extra longer cinches...but none the less I'm ordering one tonight along with maremagic...after reading up on it--it seems legit, I will let yall know...

Lastly, here are a couple pix of India that I took today after I did her grooming and putting her back in the pin 
--Again thanks for the advice, EVERYONE!!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Sure, horses can have good days and bad days. I have a mare myself, and while she's generally very good, she can be witchy too. She never threatens me or tries to assert herself -- the extent of her witchiness comes in the form of making me work a little harder to catch her, fidgeting a bit while tied, or swishing her tail when I'm brushing her. When I say "Quit!", she quits.


----------

